# Add pinyin to chinese characters



## query000 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello,
I'm able to write chinese under MacOSX, but how to add pinyin along chinese characters?  I want to see and print both (chinese characters and their corresponding pinyin) in my documents.
Thanks


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 13, 2008)

Does this help?

QIM 1.5.1 Pinyin input method.



> _How to display/input Chinese Characters?
> 
> For Mac Users  Mac OS X
> 
> ...



Input Methods - Apple IMs - Simplified Chinese

Input Methods for Typing Characters and Pinyin
Scroll down the page for the Mac OS section ....


----------



## query000 (Aug 13, 2008)

Does this help?
QIM 1.5.1 Pinyin input method
Input Methods - Apple IMs - Simplified Chinese
Input Methods for Typing Characters and Pinyin

----------------

I tried every input method, but no input method can print pinyin over (or under) chinese characthers.
Input methods allow to write pinyin obtaining characters, but not to see both as a result.  QIM allows to create user dictionary for speeding input, but cannot print pinyin along characthers.
I suppose it is necessary to install a new font on purpose.


----------



## CheezItMan (Feb 5, 2009)

Did you ever get help with this.  The Chinese Teachers at our International School (and myself to learn Chinese) are looking for a method.


----------



## Bingming (Dec 13, 2020)

First add the ABC Extended keyboard in System Preferences/Keyboard. Then refer to the keyboard commands in the attached chart.


----------



## Bingming (Dec 13, 2020)

QIM is an alternative method of using pinyin to input Chinese characters, not a tool to type pinyin.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 13, 2020)

Your post does not help a 12 year old thread and the OP has not been here in 10 years.


----------

